# Weaving: Ashford SampleIt loom



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

I got this loom for Mother's Day and have been enjoying the ease of setting it up and weaving in no time. I have an Ashford 4 shaft table loom that takes about 4-5 hours to set up, now I can travel with this little loom while camping!! I've already woven 2 table runners and a scarf since last week and I have another table runner on the loom. I also did a spinning demonstration on Saturday and spun this custom batt of 80% Australian merino and 20% silk. Looks like cotton candy and it's so soft!!


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

Wow! Super handspun yarn, and great weavings. Can't wait till school is out and I have a few more hours everyday to play.


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

Wow just on the weekend. Nice wish I had the time this weekend have so much to finish just not enough hours in the day. I like the green and white runner to.


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

Your weaving and handspun look amazing.


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

You are really going to town on your new loom! And beautiful spinning, too.


----------



## RobynMay (May 14, 2012)

Aren't they great little weavers! I have a new one and looked at it today ... Just want to finish a few other things first ....


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Oh, I need to look at these looms. I've been wanting something small. I love the results you are getting. Thank you for the inspiration. Hope to see more.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Very nice!


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Wow! I have a SampleIt 10" and was told it really was not
Wide enough for table runners or towels. Could you please tell me how wide your table runner is, what weight of yarn you use and which heddle (I have every size except the 15). I understand the process just don't have much of an idea of what yarns/threads to use to get where I want to go. Thank you so very much.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

You have been very busy and ended up with some great projects. Very nice.


----------



## GrannyMo (Jul 7, 2016)

All your weaving is special. Thank you for showing us - its great to see handwoven items.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

engteacher said:


> Wow! I have a SampleIt 10" and was told it really was not
> Wide enough for table runners or towels. Could you please tell me how wide your table runner is, what weight of yarn you use and which heddle (I have every size except the 15). I understand the process just don't have much of an idea of what yarns/threads to use to get where I want to go. Thank you so very much.


The runner with linen is made with sport weight yarn and the 2 100% cotton are worsted weight, and the scarf is a mix of sport and light worsted all done on a 7.5 reed. I have other size reeds on order so I can experiment with different weights. And I want to try with double reeds, so I ordered 2 of each reed. 10" is definitely wide enough for a table runner. This size is perfect for dining tables that you don't want people's plates sitting on the edge of the runner. I personally prefer narrow runners for that reason.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Everything is just lovely and a great spin/ply.


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> The runner with linen is made with sport weight yarn and the 2 100% cotton are worsted weight, and the scarf is a mix of sport and light worsted all done on a 7.5 reed. I have other size reeds on order so I can experiment with different weights. And I want to try with double reeds, so I ordered 2 of each reed. 10" is definitely wide enough for a table runner. This size is perfect for dining tables that you don't want people's plates sitting on the edge of the runner. I personally prefer narrow runners for that reason.


Thank you soooo much. You just opened up new doors for me ????


----------



## engteacher (Jul 9, 2011)

Cookie61868 said:


> The runner with linen is made with sport weight yarn and the 2 100% cotton are worsted weight, and the scarf is a mix of sport and light worsted all done on a 7.5 reed. I have other size reeds on order so I can experiment with different weights. And I want to try with double reeds, so I ordered 2 of each reed. 10" is definitely wide enough for a table runner. This size is perfect for dining tables that you don't want people's plates sitting on the edge of the runner. I personally prefer narrow runners for that reason.


I also have 2 of each size of reeds for the purpose of double wide weaving. I'm still working on that. Please keep us posted on how that works for you. The sheds are very small on the loom. Working on convincing skn to custom make pick up sticks for me. J took a class and the instructor said she would never attempt anything that small. I love a challenge.


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

engteacher said:


> I also have 2 of each size of reeds for the purpose of double wide weaving. I'm still working on that. Please keep us posted on how that works for you. The sheds are very small on the loom. Working on convincing skn to custom make pick up sticks for me. J took a class and the instructor said she would never attempt anything that small. I love a challenge.


I'm going to make some pickup sticks also, I have some strips of thin wood that will be perfect, I can customize them for what I want to do that way. It's no fun without a challenge!!! Lol.......


----------



## brenda m (Jun 2, 2011)

It looks like you're enjoying your new loom. Is it the 8 to 10 inch? I got the 8 and all size heddles before the 10 came out and still love it. Warped it yesterday with some wal mart caron variegated yarn to make a scarf. I love the way it will fit just about anywhere (I have it on a tv tray).


----------



## Cookie61868 (Sep 19, 2011)

brenda m said:


> It looks like you're enjoying your new loom. Is it the 8 to 10 inch? I got the 8 and all size heddles before the 10 came out and still love it. Warped it yesterday with some wal mart caron variegated yarn to make a scarf. I love the way it will fit just about anywhere (I have it on a tv tray).


It's the 10", I love it, one of the best pieces I've purchased. It's very versatile, and portable.


----------

